# Wunschkonzert ...



## Condor (27. Juni 2009)

... vielleicht wirds ja erhört 
Jeder darf sich einen Titel wünschen.

1. Ich wünsche mir eine Mini-Version des Ion St. Es sollte 140-160mm (verstellbar) haben und ziemlich aggressive Downhill-Geometrie. Durchgehende Sattelstütze ist Pflicht, sodass man noch irgendwie den Berg raufkommt, aber das Bike eindeutig für bergab ausgelegt ist.
Klar könnte man jetzt sagen, nimm doch ein Ufo St oder Ufo ds oder Helius AM, aber das triffts einfach nicht. Bei der ganzen Heliusflut könnte man doch ein Mini Ion auch noch in die Palette aufnehmen?!


----------



## BikeViking (27. Juni 2009)

Helius CC mit Integriertem Gepäckträger. 


Damit man auf Radreise auch mal Trails mitnehmen kann und nicht Traurig dran vorbeifahren muss. 


LG Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Juni 2009)

- Nonius mit 150mm Federweg

- Im Rahmen verlegte Züge


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Juni 2009)

ION ST mit 1,5" Steuerrohr für meine Totem und einem Sitzwinkel von 73,5" zum Bergauf fahren.


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Juni 2009)

- kryptonite-grün wieder in der farbpalette

- normales trikot

- fr-shorts

- rohloff-trigger

und ganz wichtig: stimmende angaben auf der website


----------



## Monolithic (27. Juni 2009)

Neuauflage des Trombone mit aktueller Dämpfertechnik.


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> und ganz wichtig: stimmende angaben auf der website



... und eine durchgehende und verständliche Navigationstsruktur/Usability. Ausserdem schnelleren und besseren E-Mail Support.


----------



## LeichteGranate (28. Juni 2009)

Optionale PM-Aufnahme am HR.


----------



## 525Rainer (28. Juni 2009)

eure t-shirts in funktionsstoff und mehr farben.


----------



## szamarmadar (28. Juni 2009)

Kroiterfee hats schon genannt: Rohloff-Trigger, das wär zu geil


----------



## Monolithic (29. Juni 2009)

WTF?

Obwohl... 'ne Nicolai-Handtasche mit eingesticktem -N- für die weiblichen Nicolaifans wär natürlich auch was. Am besten mit CNC-gefrästen, schick eloxierten extra-love-Schnallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (29. Juni 2009)

..schliesse mich da dem wunsch nach fr shorts und einem normalen fr trikot in gedeckten farben an - schwarz , braun , grau , oliv etc ... das wär´schon super . noch besser wäre , wenn´s dann auch noch in nem preisrahmen wär, den man als o.k. bezeichnen könnte --- sagen wir mal : shorts : 50 euro , trikot , 30 euro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ))))) greez , k.


----------



## der-gute (29. Juni 2009)

aha

am besten alles noch aus dem neuesten Material?

nicolai is ja bekannt für sehr günstige Dinge...


----------



## bike-it-easy (29. Juni 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> .... noch besser wäre , wenn´s dann auch noch in nem preisrahmen wär, den man als o.k. bezeichnen könnte --- sagen wir mal : shorts : 50 euro , trikot , 30 euro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ))))) greez , k.



In Lübbrechtsen wünschen sie sich auch grade was....




bike-it-easy


----------



## José94 (29. Juni 2009)

mhm noch leichteres argon cc und ein racetrikot


----------



## WODAN (29. Juni 2009)

*Ich bin wunschlos glücklich! 

Weiter so Kalle und Team!*


----------



## WODAN (29. Juni 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> aha
> 
> am besten alles noch aus dem neuesten Material?
> 
> nicolai is ja bekannt für sehr günstige Dinge...



Ne, am besten noch umgelabelte Fox und Gore Sachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (29. Juni 2009)

- XC Trikot
- steileren Lenkwinkel beim Nonius (ich behalt meins trotzdem)
- scheuerresistenteres Eloxal
- längere Steuerrohre bei den Rennrädern (zumindest beim XXL sehr kurz) - ich bestell aber eh custom...


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Juli 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> ION ST mit 1,5" Steuerrohr für meine Totem und einem Sitzwinkel von 73,5" zum Bergauf fahren.


 
Dann bestell´s doch so? 1.5 Steuerrohr ist definitiv kein Problem ...


----------



## kitor (6. Juli 2009)

Ein sehr sinnvoller Feedback-Thread, da muss ich mitmachen;

- kryptonite green
- weniger Aufpreis für andere Eloxalfarben außer silber, bronze und schwarz


----------



## John McLeash (6. Juli 2009)

Ion ST mit leichterem Rohrsatz, bzw. stärker konifiziert.
Rahmengewicht deutlich unter 4.0 Kg.
1.5 Steuerrohr, 115mm kurz und mit Reducer fahrbar.
Tieferes Oberrohr (niedrigere überstandshöhe) und flacherer Sitzwinkel auf 200 mm Federweg optimiert.
Tretlager auf 345mm bei 64 Grad Lenkwinkel und +/- 0.5 Grad einstellbar.


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (7. Juli 2009)

Gewichtsreduziestes-/ optimiertes M-pire mit 200mm fw
und 150mm ausfallende.


----------



## luck01 (7. Juli 2009)

Ein superleichtes Racefully.

Damit die Plastikrenner mal wissen, wo der Hammer hängt


----------



## guru39 (7. Juli 2009)

luck01 schrieb:


> Ein superleichtes Racefully.
> 
> Damit die Plastikrenner mal wissen, wo der Hammer hängt



Helius RC


----------



## Kunstflieger (8. Juli 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Dann bestell´s doch so? 1.5 Steuerrohr ist definitiv kein Problem ...



Ich habe irgendwo mal gelsen das das ION ST nicht in 1,5" angeboten wird aber ich habe schon vor mir dieses Jahr noch ein Angebot einzuholen.
Mit dem Sitzrohrwinkel wird es warscheinlich etwas problematisch.
Der Angegebene Winkel bezieht sich laut Datenblatt auf Trettlager zu Sitzrohrende, Ich bräuchte den Winkel aber bezogen auf ausgezogene Satzttelstütze und dann wird das Maß der Oberrohrlänge auch wieder verändert, somit müsste warscheinlich das Oberrohr auch etwas länger werden.


----------



## madbuddha (8. Juli 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Helius RC


 
bitte leichter, so eine Art RC Race  

Das CC wiegt laut Katalog 2,7 KG und ist laut Katalog ein leichtes All Mountain. Das RC wiegt laut Katalog 2,3 KG und ist für Race/Marathon ausgelegt. Ich denke schon, dass da noch Luft nach unten ist...


----------



## Maxkraft (9. Juli 2009)

Gates Carbon Drive für TST und TFR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luck01 (9. Juli 2009)

madbuddha schrieb:


> bitte leichter, so eine Art RC Race
> 
> Das CC wiegt laut Katalog 2,7 KG und ist laut Katalog ein leichtes All Mountain. Das RC wiegt laut Katalog 2,3 KG und ist für Race/Marathon ausgelegt. Ich denke schon, dass da noch Luft nach unten ist...



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## Garrett (9. Juli 2009)

Verstellung des hinteren Federwegs(Aufhängung am ULH) per Knopfdruck!


----------



## Wolle RC93 (9. Juli 2009)

Schnörkellosen G-Boxx-Downhiller zu erschwinglichem Preis  ! Das Rad, auf das ich seit Jahren warte  .
Ähnliches Konzept wie beim Ufo ST:
Eingelenker, kompakt und wendig, je nach Aufbau auch noch kurze Stücke bergauf fahrbar und das ganze zu nem vernünftigen Preis (Gesamtbike ca. 1000 teurer als vergleichbares ohne G-Boxx)


----------



## Maxkraft (10. Juli 2009)

Kettenstrebenschutz in schwarz. 
Mit einem unverdächtigen - N - darauf.


----------



## race-dog (10. Juli 2009)

Carbon Design Made by Nicolai evntl in Style eines GT LTS
KICK HIER!

Danke an Davidbelize übrigens David geiles Teil hätt ich auch gern


----------



## kitor (10. Juli 2009)

ich wünsche explizit, dass es von Nicolai NICHTS aus Carbon gibt. Insbesondere keine Fahrradteile


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juli 2009)

dem pflichte ich bei! kein carbon gedöhns... bittebittebitte.


----------



## John McLeash (10. Juli 2009)

Ich finde Carbon nicht so schlecht wie oft behauptet wird.

Ein Kumpel fährt ein Scott Ransom und nimmt das Bike wirklich hart ran.
Die Kettenstrebe ist ihm schon zweimla gebraochen, aber die ist aus Aluminium.
Das Carbon ist trotz etlichen Stürzen schadlos und das seit 3 Jahren.

Trotzdem ist Carbon natürlich schlagempfindlich.

Vielleicht gelingt es aber dennoch mal einen Kunststoff herzustellen der Schlagstabil ist und hohe Festigkeit besitzt.

Dann würden die Gewichte nochmals deutlich purzeln, mit Alu ist man ja langsam am Limit.

Da kitzeln manche Hersteller (Trek, Intense, Santa Cruz,...) ja schon fast an der 3 Kilo Marke und da wirds bei schweren Fahrern schon langsam kritisch.

Aber etwas weniger Gewicht würde dem ION schon gut stehen.

Ideal wären 3.6-3.8 Kilo (je nach grösse)
Vllt. könnte man ja den Umlenkhebel aus Magnesium machen, Titanschraubenkit und Rohre stärker konifizieren, dann gepaart mit nem 1.5 Steuerrohr und ner flacheren Geometrie wärs mein Bike.

Ein Traum wäre natürlcih eine deutlich leichtere und günstigere G Box dazu.


----------



## Conner (10. Juli 2009)

> Vielleicht gelingt es aber dennoch mal einen Kunststoff herzustellen der Schlagstabil ist und hohe Festigkeit besitzt.




Kohlenstoffnanoröhren

z.B. im Easton DH Lenker, BMC Rennrad etc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juli 2009)

- titanschraubenkits für alle bikes

- light version vom fettset

- möglichkeit der rahmen registrierung anhand der rahmennummer. so eine art online registrierung, wo man dann sehen kann was der rahmen ab werk alles hatte + geo-daten + wissenswertes wie: welche scheibegröße maximal etc. würde euch auch nachfragen von vögeln wie mir ersparen.


----------



## superXcruiser (10. Juli 2009)

Hi Zusammen

wie man sieht, mein erster Beitrag hier und gleich Wunschkonzert. Da ich aber das Argon FR in meine engere Wahl gestellt habe und mich die schäbbigen Gussets total stören, wäre mein grösster Wunsch zur Zeit ein Gusset dass einer High-End-Schmiede würdig ist.
Jetzt wo die Ausfallenden schon optimiert wurden, wird es doch für 2010 ein leichtes sein, den 80iger Jahre Look der Gussets nur noch auf Bestellung anzubieten.
Und da hinten schon ein A auf dem Rahmen steht, könnte man doch ein FR oder ein N einfräsen vorne auf die Gussets.
Und wenn wir schon ein Wunschkonzert veranstalten, könnte das Gusset am Sitzrohr ein ausgefräste Aluplatte, auch ohne Decals, das I-tüpfelchen darstellen.

So hätten wir nicht nur Schweissporno sondern auch Gussetporno. Also Porno durch und durch, so hätt ichs gern.

Bis denn
sXc


----------



## Baelko (12. Juli 2009)

luck01 schrieb:


> Ein superleichtes Racefully.
> 
> Damit die Plastikrenner mal wissen, wo der Hammer hängt


.....natürlich RC....aber superleichtes Race Hardtail wäre nicht schlecht.....eben wegen der Freunde der Kinderarbeit in China


----------



## wolfi_1 (12. Juli 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> - titanschraubenkits für alle bikes
> 
> - light version vom fettset



Gibts schon, nennt sich Reset 118HD2 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (12. Juli 2009)

Und bitte keine Rahmen aus Carbon !!!!
Auf die paar gramm kommts hier nicht an.

lg
Wolfgang
... dem nix aus Carbon ans Fahrrad kommt - ist mir alles zu sensibel, das Zeugs.


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (25. Juli 2009)

nen Getriebeeinrad wenn wir schonmal dabei sind  =D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zyco (14. August 2009)

Wieder ein Nord Amerika Vertrieb... so weit hier draussen fuehlt man sich so abgenabelt vom grossen N 

Das was ich hier noch mit rueber genommen hab, ist nur ein schwacher Trost, wenn man sieht was da neues kommt... AFR... harrrrrr!!!


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. August 2009)

Bestell doch bei N direkt!


----------



## fuzzball (14. August 2009)

ab Werk polierte Rahmen wären super


----------



## KHUJAND (14. August 2009)

kitor schrieb:


> ich wünsche explizit, dass es von Nicolai NICHTS aus Carbon gibt. Insbesondere keine Fahrradteile



sowas wird es nie geben . lt. Kalle persönlich.


----------



## Ge!st (14. August 2009)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> ... dem nix aus Carbon ans Fahrrad kommt - ist mir alles zu sensibel, das Zeugs.


Carbon richtig verarbeitet und an den richtigen Stellen eingesetzt, kann durchaus eine gute Alternative zu Alu darstellen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. August 2009)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Carbon richtig verarbeitet und an den richtigen Stellen eingesetzt, kann durchaus eine gute Alternative zu Alu darstellen.



Nicolai ist aber ein Spezialist für ALUMINIUMVERARBEITUNG und SCHWEISSEN.


----------



## 525Rainer (14. August 2009)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Carbon richtig verarbeitet und an den richtigen Stellen eingesetzt, kann durchaus eine gute Alternative zu Alu darstellen.



find ich auch. zum beispiel bei luftpumpen und helmen.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. August 2009)

wenn ihr euch über carbon unterhalten wollt geht in einen anderen thread.
 denn zitat   #46  ist hieb u. stichfest...


----------



## kroiterfee (14. August 2009)

was der meister sagt, ist gesetz!


----------



## trek 6500 (14. August 2009)

..verneige er sich   )))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (14. August 2009)

Wie stand es einst in einem Prospekt:
Das Medium heißt Aluminium


----------



## zyco (14. August 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Bestell doch bei N direkt!



Das bleibt natürlich immer ne Option - leider fällt da das Probefahren vorher flach... 

Das mit der Katze im Sack passt hier natürlich nicht ganz, da die Qualität definitiv nicht zu hinterfragen ist  aber wenn man sich noch nicht ganz zwischen ein...zwei Rahmen entschieden hat, wärs schon was nochmal ne Runde drauf zu drehen, bevor man ein paar Dollar auf den Tisch legt 

Zur Not muss ich dann beim nächsten Dtl. Besuch beim Händler vorbeischauen...


----------



## abbath (29. März 2010)

Ich hole den Thread mal rauf, fände es gut, wenn er oben festgepinnt wird und wünsche mir:

Nicolai Sattelstützen. 

Es war ja schon öfter Thema, dass nicht nur normalgroße Menschen wie ich, sondern auch abgebrochene Wurzelzwerge unter 1,90 Probleme haben bei einigen Rahmen (AM, AC) die Optimale Sattelhöhe für uphill einzustellen, weil die Oberrohre so tief ansetzen. 30er Stützendurchmesser vergrößern die Auswahl nicht gerade und was verfügbar ist, hat meist eine nervige Jochklemmung.

*Daher: die Nicolai Sattelstütze muss her. Durchmesser passend zu den N Rahmen, Länge nach Wunsch und mit stabilen Kopf.*

Irgendwann 'ne Teleskopstütze wäre nicht verkehrt, aber eins nach dem anderen.



PS ...und ich warte immer noch auf die Nicolai XC Trikots.


----------



## madbuddha (29. März 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> PS ...und ich warte immer noch auf die Nicolai XC Trikots.




Ich auch


----------



## kroiterfee (2. April 2010)

dann lieber das sitzrohr auf ein ertraegliches mass vergroessern wie 31,6. es gibt so schoene stuetzen auf dem markt. eine teleskopstuetze waere allerdings auch etwas.


----------



## abbath (2. April 2010)

Die sind aber auch alle nur 400mm lang.


----------



## franky-biking (2. April 2010)

Zu dem Thema Sattelstützen wünsche ich mir direkt die Option auf ein Oversized Sitzrohr a la Liteville. Dann könnten wir Grossen ne lange 34,9er Syntace P6 reinballern bis es was passendes aus Alu gibt.

Ich hab mir übrigens von Shannon ne Stütze in 30,0 und 550mm anfertigen lassen, damit ich bei meinem Argon FR mit meinen 1,98 reichlich Rohr versenkt habe. Und das kombiniert mit nem 540mm langen Sitzrohr mit längerem Gusset am Rahmen.


----------



## abbath (2. April 2010)

Shannon finde ich aber eigentlich nicht gut, weil ich nix von Jochklemmungen halte. Die P6 Alu gibt's jetzt auch in megalang: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1603


----------



## fuzzball (3. April 2010)

das einzige was ich mir wünschen würde:
*!!!!BBOXX!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bingo1979 (23. April 2010)

Ich wünsche mir ein Nonius AM bzw. ein UFO AM.

Ist seitens Nicolai so etwas in naher Zukunft geplant?

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. April 2010)

Das würde ich mir auch holen !

Fahre das Nonius und das macht schon Spaß !


----------



## abbath (25. April 2010)

Eigentlich würde es schon fast reichen, die Winkel und Gussets auf längerhubige Gabeln umzumünzen - der Hinterbau schluckt wie 'n Hummer.


----------



## OldSchool (25. April 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> der Hinterbau schluckt wie 'n Hummer.



Kannste das mal erklären?


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. April 2010)

Auto Hammer = Monsterfederweg !

Der Hinterbau ist echt Klasse ! Würde mir hinten 150mm wünschen ! )


----------



## abbath (25. April 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Kannste das mal erklären?



Gern: Der Hinterbau funktioniert so gut, dass da z.B. die Pike kaum mithält.
Er "schluckt" umgangssprachlich erhebliche Hindernisse. Der Hummer schluckt auch viel - Sprit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (25. April 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Gern: Der Hinterbau funktioniert so gut, dass da z.B. die Pike kaum mithält.
> Er "schluckt" umgangssprachlich erhebliche Hindernisse. Der Hummer schluckt auch viel - Sprit.



Alles klar.

Was für Autos ihr alle kennt.


----------



## abbath (25. April 2010)

Rennradtraining auf dem Truppenübungsplatz...


----------



## frankweber (26. April 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> 
> Was für Autos ihr alle kennt.


 
Auto ist wohl nicht ganz richtig für dieses umweltschädliche Monster:kotz: ( in dem die Spinner eh nur Posen fahren)


----------



## frankweber (27. April 2010)

so ein slopestyliges Am scheint irgendwie einen Markt zu haben.


----------



## abbath (18. Februar 2011)

Also ein Nucleon Hardtail wäre auch ein interessantes Ziel.


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Februar 2011)

Und ein Cyclocross Rahmen bitte!


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Februar 2011)

Und Directmount für die Umwerfer der Helius Modelle. AM besten bitte als Nachrüstlösung


----------



## abbath (18. Februar 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Und ein Cyclocross Rahmen bitte!



Naja, den gibt's auf Bestellung doch.


----------



## stuk (18. Februar 2011)

und eine 3 fach-mini-kettenführung zum nachrüsten, bitte


----------



## wildbiker (22. August 2011)

Innenverlegte Züge beim Argon Road, wenn sich in der Hinsicht was tun sollte, wärs irgendwann ne Überlegung wert...Bins vom BMC und Cervelo so gewöhnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (23. August 2011)

Wenn ich jetzt gerade den Thread sehe, dann wünsche ich mir auch was. Das Getriebe Nicolai mit Gates und ganz wichtig: Einem Trigger statt, dem Drehgriff.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (24. August 2011)

Mir würde auch ein offenes Ausfallende reichen.

Das mit dem Trigger wird wohl nix, da zu viel Weg benötigt wird um die ganze Übersetzungsbandbreite abzudecken.


----------



## Kunstflieger (24. August 2011)

Ein 5 Gang Innenleben für meine G-Boxx 2 bei gleicher übersetzingsbandbreite.

Eine Dämpferanlenkung um im ION einen 240mm Dämpfer auf 200mm Federweg fahren zu können.


----------



## slayerrider (25. August 2011)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Mir würde auch ein offenes Ausfallende reichen.
> 
> Das mit dem Trigger wird wohl nix, da zu viel Weg benötigt wird um die ganze Übersetzungsbandbreite abzudecken.



Ich denke, es gibt eine Lösung für diese Problem. Der Trigger ist in technischem Gelände um Welten besser, da man Bremsen und runterschalten kann. Daher hoffe ich, dass das irgendwann kommt.


----------



## cycophilipp (26. August 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> so ein slopestyliges am scheint irgendwie einen markt zu haben.



sofort wär ich da dabei!


----------

